# deadlift starting weight



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

whats a decent starting weight when first doing deads, im not overly strong yet.

what did you guys first lift when you started doing deads?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

60kg - 2x20kg plates.

Started on that purely because its the first weight at which the largest plates in my gym come into play (which meant no need to prop the plates up on something). And tbh that for 5 was hard aha.

Hit 90kg for reps a week ago, after deadlifting for only a few months.

Edit: But to answer your question of 'whats a decent starting weight?':

Whatever you feel comfortable with, that is causing you to fail in your chosen rep range, with good form (form is paramount when it comes to deads, so much potential for you to damage yourself). Weight is irrelevant when starting out.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

220kg first day i did deadlifts at 17 and 70kg but i am naturally very good at deadlifting.

What you start with does not matter what matters is that you keep getting stronger.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

First time I tried it I started with 60kg and worked up to 110kg. Didn't start deadlifting at the same time as weight training in general though.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> holy **** that's impressive! takes most people a fair bit to work up to that.
> 
> had you trained with weights before this?


Yes i had done some training before hand never deadlifts though as it was not big in my gym. I was 17 or 18 can't quite remember but the day after i turned 19 i pulled 280kg natural and a few days before i turned 20 i pulled 333kg. Deadlifting is just my thing.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

I started 15 a side so 50kg

was on 2 plates a side 100kg untill i fvcked my shoulder.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I think your body weight is a good place to start, not too heavy n get your form right


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

I introduced deadlifts into my training programme 6 weeks ago. I weigh 60kg and started with 30kg.

I am now at 75kg (3 set of 6 reps). I won't increase the weight until I can do 3x8reps

This is an excercise where form is very important. Start light and get used to the form and increase the weight week by week. You MUST push through your legs not your back.

My hubby is now at 130kg's and weighs 92kg (he started pulling at 85kg).

Good luck !


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

tbh I would start with just the bar, and get your form nailed, then try increasing the weight.

1x bw would be a good start, and 1.5xbw would be a good first target for the average person.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes i had done some training before hand never deadlifts though as it was not big in my gym. I was 17 or 18 can't quite remember but the day after i turned 19 i pulled 280kg natural and a few days before i turned 20 i pulled 333kg. Deadlifting is just my thing.


Good lifts dude, not sure theres that many plates in the gym i go to:confused1:

loads of cardio area with the free weights stuffed up one corner, not uncomon to have a queue of guys and gals waiting to get in front of the mirror.....not me of course:whistling:

Oh' and to answer the question, don't rush it. Bad backs not a funny thing&#8230;&#8230;once you get in the groove there isn't a better lift, but it takes time to get good weight&#8230;.I would think 1.5-2x body weight is good place to be.

Anyway, i will get to twice my weight this year (180kg) and as we all know.....form is everything, especially on deads.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i wouldnt say form is everything on deads, your own form, if done right for your own body is what is best, some people have a more rounded back than they perhaps should, but its comfortable and keeps them strong, some people start with the bar too far away from their shins, but it works for them.

i probably started at around 60kg but my pbs now are

200kg for 9

232.5kg for 1

at about 95kg bw


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes i had done some training before hand never deadlifts though as it was not big in my gym. I was 17 or 18 can't quite remember but the day after i turned 19 i pulled 280kg natural and a few days before i turned 20 i pulled 333kg. Deadlifting is just my thing.


I can tell by your back mate - ****ing awsome :thumb:

I think you said in another thread - just shows what deadlifting can do for you.

To the OP - just start light, get good form and technique and build from there - keep at it and you will grow.

If unsure on form/technique - ask some one with experience to watch you if they don't mind or get someone to record your lift on a camera phone.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I started at 60KG purely to get the bar to the correct height. Went upto 110KG in my first session but form was off. Took me a few weeks to get it correct. About a month after I started my 1RM was 150KG. Now about a year and a half later deadlifting on & off I can pull 200KG for a double. Bodyweight has been between 80-90KG.

Start light, get it right, then add weight. It's not one of the exercises you ever want an injury from!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes i had done some training before hand never deadlifts though as it was not big in my gym. I was 17 or 18 can't quite remember but the day after i turned 19 i pulled 280kg natural and a few days before i turned 20 i pulled 333kg. Deadlifting is just my thing.


Phenomenal that somebody can start with a weight some people will spend years trying to achieve but never manage.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> Phenomenal that somebody can start with a weight some people will spend years trying to achieve but never manage.


 it is but there are lads who walk in a gym and bench 100+ with no training, just due to their genetic make up, kinetics etc etc etc


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

about 60kg for me too, didnt start dl till a few years into my training... I found that you get better form feed back with a bit of weight on the bar...

Lois.. you are a beast mate... some just own the iron...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> 220kg first day i did deadlifts at 17 and 70kg but i am naturally very good at deadlifting.
> 
> What you start with does not matter what matters is that you keep getting stronger.


X2

it doesnt make any difference if you start with 20kg because your only going to get stronger at it from this point on anyway.

I started back with only 40kg and it was very easy to lift, that doesnt mean im lazy, thats logical because im still very successfully sticking 5lbs onto the bar every week 

Just in theory lets see what that amounts up to in a year 52 weeks (call it 44 as some break may occurbreaks may occur)

That comes to an increase of 99kilos :whistling:

Not bad for a years work  even 3 quarters of that would be a bonus in my book.

Id start with a light weight thats easy to lift, the lighter you start, the longer your progress will go on for until you plateu.

Thats just IME.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Greyphantom said:


> about 60kg for me too, didnt start dl till a few years into my training... *I found that you get better form feed back with a bit of weight on the bar... *
> 
> Lois.. you are a beast mate... some just own the iron...


Im with you on that one, deads do feel better for me with a bit of weight on, plants the core a bit more i suppose.

If only the kids, sorry 'health advisors' in my gym would talk to people 'tying' to do these key exercises then im sure the risk of injury would reduce. Seems some of them are in the wrong business, ....... im sure we all think we could do a better job though :whistling:


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Same as some other people I started on 60kg. Now on 130kg for 3x8 - not that impressive compared to some of the monsters on here, but that's not the point, continual progression is what you want. The weight is just numbers, form is key.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

seppuku said:


> Same as some other people I started on 60kg. Now on 130kg for 3x8 - not that impressive compared to some of the monsters on here, but that's not the point, continual progression is what you want. The weight is just numbers, form is key.


Nothing wrong with that mate - I do 140kg for 6 reps x 3 sets.

I may go up to 150-160kg but I would rather have good sets and form then doing 1 rep max (which I may have a go about once every 4-5 weeks).


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks dude. I've never tried 1RM (too scared of injury) :|

Looking to edge my DL up a little bit more over the coming months, finally happy with my form so feel more confident to give it some!


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

first time i tryed i started with 1 plate and worked my way to 3 plates in with the next few sets


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The only reason my deadlifts have plateud is because I cant keep a grip of the bar.

Plate pinches here we come looks like the next trial.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

i sumo deadlifted 90kg for 4x 8 last night. a pb for me and i spent the rest of the night with a cheesey grin on my face

its definately my best exercise and sumo is supposed to be abit more taxing then regular(well thats what i was told and keep telling myself anyway)


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

My first deadlift session was 5x5 with 100kg when I was 17. Had a few seconds between each rep though, obviously I don't now


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

60kg is a good place to start.

That's where I started and I'm nicely past 60kg now.

Don't wear gloves, don't use straps. When your grip starts to go try some liquid chalk.

Oh and I'm so so so glad my last deadlift is more than Con's first. But then again he is a total freak. :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I started at about 80kg and for a while was afraid to go any heavier because of a history of lower back problems.

I soon put those to one side and my deadlift has come along very nicely. Agree with M_at, avoid straps and get some chalk instead.


----------



## Mbb newlad (Jan 27, 2008)

I also started with a low wait and have now gone to 115kg including bar but that is a 1 rep max and my grip is hard to maintain i have just got some straps thought they may help alot back day tomorrow so i will see how they go


----------

